# First Year of Marriage....



## j.jlane811 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is my first year of marriage and I am about ready to give up. 

I love my wife dearly and want the best for her irregardless of her defects. 

Unfortunately my wife is unable come to believe this and as a result I am almost 100% positive makes up lie after lie to make herself out to be greater than she really is or more deserved for more attention.

The fact is that I see through these lies like swiss cheese and it hurts me when she does it not because she's lying to me but because she thinks it is necessary to lie to me. I love her for who she REALLY is.

When the two of us first met we were both pretty much at rock bottom. Neither one of us were living the most socially acceptable of lives. Since then we have both improved dramatically but her lies keep bringing me down. 

The smallest being nit pick bs about who said this and when it was said to make herself out to be right in the situation when she in fact is wrong..... not just with me but EVERYONE. My wife is very outspoken and has her way about everything. She can sometimes be very rude about it.

The largest being the fact that I am beginning to believe that she has been lying about being diagnosed with liver and brain cancer as an attempt for pity treatment and attention... not just from me but from everyone.

Not to mention everything in between.

Yes these lies do get serious. But how do I let her know the fact that I see through them and still love her for who she really is? Am I wrong for that? They say that confronting a pathological liar is not always the smartest thing to do.... what do you think?

I love my wife and would hate for it to end because I can't trust her to tell the truth.

I know she loves me and is probably just scared of how I will react if I were "to know" which I already do.

Any suggestions.......


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok tell me if i've got this straight. it sounds like you are saying you think she is trying to be someone else by lying to you and you want her to stop lying so she can see you love her just the way she is. is that right?


----------



## j.jlane811 (Jun 11, 2010)

Exactly


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay. But what if being a lair is who she is? You want her to stop lying so she can be who she is, but this IS who she is. does that make sense? By asking her to stop lying, you are asking her to be someone else.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you gone to visit her doctors about her conditions?


----------

